# The reason behind my lack of involvement the past few months



## tortadise (Jan 15, 2016)

Busy bearded man I have been the past few months. Some of you already know about the move down south.mwell some do not. I decided as director of the non profit I established in 2004 to not allocate any more funds in the growth and expansion in north Texas. Sold the property and purchased 16 acres in south Texas. Better climate, cheaper cost of living(lowest in the nation actually) and just more room to expand into a full public zoological institution. Well anyway, of course my mom I have to take care of, so I needed to build her a tiny cabin on a portion of the property. We will go through some of that process in this thread.

A little about the property first. It's located in San Benito Texas. The property is 4 miles north of the international boundary of Mexico and United States. 5 acres of the 16 are a huge pond, the other remaining acreage has a 3 acre garden maintained by the previous "renters" which are now the facility care keepers. They're an elder married couple from Vera Cruz Mexico, which are of Mayan decent. So they are very organic and very very into nature and the earths fortunes in which it provides. They grow thousands of species including medicinal herbs, plants, and 100s of edible organic greens, veggies and fruits.this was a huge selling point to me of the purchase, of this property. I first saw it thanksgiving evening after making a 10 hour drive south from Dallas. Luckily I speak Spanish, long story short they were beyond thrilled that I offered them to stay in the house on the property free of rent as long they like if they helped with the tortoises, growing food, and tending to the property, and whatever plants they planted are legally mine but that I have no interest in making income of what they sell to make their wages. They only make income off selling what is grown on the property and sold to locals. I'll go over what's in the garden in a caption of the photo below.

So anyways again. The organization has depleted the DBA of "North Texas Tortoise Sanctuary & Conservation Center" and we're currently operating under a new DBA but have not legitimately completed the website and public launch(y'all are the first to hear of it)

San Benito Wildlife Conservancy is our new operable DBA under our non-profit umbrella. So keep that in mind when you don't see the old name. The property is in a migratory path that receives over 3000 species of birds and every single species of North American butterfly. The property has ocelots, numerous species of bats, cars caras, Ospry, Eagles, parrots, indigo snakes, American alligators, lots of coral snakes, and over 300 year old ebony trees and of course Texas tortoises. A true gem and relic of land. I haven't seen the species of owls living in the palm tree patch overlooking the pond, but the care keepers have been visited by the USFW stating they have a tagged owl on the property, it's a species that has less than 40 remains in the natural territory. Very very very awesome to have such endangered natives species thriving all over the property.

Ok let's start of with a bunch of photos. It's kinda mixed with tiny house work and tortoise work. In general it's a mixture of living and tortoise set up preparation.


The chosen site for an additional approach and driveway for my moms tiny house began with clearing trees.





It seems terrible I know. But all the trees we removed were inhibiting growth of the ebony trees. We cleared the underbrush and smaller trees that were strangling the big endangered guys.



Utilized the backhoe I rented for a week to dig in a new approach storm drain for the driveway entrance.







Then the following day was load after load of caliche gravel for the driveway. 8 15yard trucks later and some tractor work an instant driveway(this process seem so quick and simple on this thread, but this was very very tiring work for 2 days of cutting, burning and clearing to get this stage.





Before all this slave labor was done, this spot I'm standing in couldn't even be ventured into without machete or chainsaw. I've got some sweet scars all over my arms from the branches and overgrown forest just working my way into the thicket. Those are all ebony trees with a few ficus trees mixed in.



Not sure if North American ebony are endangered, but I know South American and Indian are critically endangered trees. They're extremely beautiful trees. This property was a orange grove 57 years ago and abandoned. The only 4 ebony trees on the entire property near maturity that are well over 300 years old are near the house, this land is massive nesting ground for scarlet ibis(referred to as North American flamingo) they're very cool birds. Well ebony fruit some tiny berry like seed pod that the birds consume and obviously deficate and germinate the fruits. So naturally the 3 ebony relic trees were spread by the ibis and other migratory birds allowing the property to be overtaken by these majestic huge beautiful tropical trees. 

Here's one of the relic trees. They grow very very very slow. The ones that are 60 years old are only about 8-10" trunk girth. This one is almost 32" there's 3 total this size.

A 57-60 year view of ebony forest aged trees.



One of the 3 relics that supplied the forest of ebony






Ok enough nerding about the awesome trees. We will go over some remodel work of the temporary tortoise building.
The property had a house constructed 60 years ago. Well back then they did stuff right and big. Beside the house stands an independent garage that's 1200 square foot. So I utilized this building for the destined placed for the tortoises and s temporary setting before I constructed the welcome center and zoological house.

Gonna be multiple posts because it's so large. So be patient.


----------



## wellington (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow Kelly. Looking great. Miss ya here, but so so happy for you and the torts, that we are glad to cover for you. Sounds like a great place already and what a great place it will be. Congrats again.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 15, 2016)

Here's the garage and new temporary tortoise building.
Roof had to go of course.



The inside is great. They constructed the house and garage both in a method called til wall. What tilt wall is, you form up on the ground like you pour a slab and pour it, then tilt it up. All the walls are solid concrete. A little reframing and squaring up and the roof is good to go for new 28 gauge metal standing seem roof,


Little felt action and boom ready for the metal 



And of course the inside I gutted too.


Some experimental tortoise tables( I don't like them)



Moved some walls and made a separate incubation room, storage room, and of course laundry room for the care keepers and my mom. It's a huge garage. The room to the left in this photo is the incubation room and to the right is tool storage(I have a shitload of tools)



Then of course I needed to put the big guys somewhere. So I framed a 14'x 38' extension on the back of the building for a greenhouse. The weather is quite warm year around down there.mso they get to be outside way more than Dallas.




Little siding roof and window action and boom.


Insulate and plywood the walls then divider it up. This material is pretty cool for the roof. It's a new UVB passable limited half life material developed by a small company in north Texas. It's completely recycled and completely "indestructible" plastic if you literally bend it smash it, step on it it will completely reform to its original state. UV passes through it and does deteriorate it. Pretty cool.



And of course we have to do electrical for all those 112 4' UVB bulbs I have.
Being concrete walls I had to use EMT pipe. I put every plug on a switch. There's 3 total switches per shelf of tortoise table. 1 daytime(UV) 1 daytime heat(Mercury Vapor) and one night time(CHE) this is one section of wall.





Can't forget about painting the outside nice and tropical green.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm going to mark, watch this thread and follows.

Congrats and waiting to be WOWs and WOOs of your every update.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 15, 2016)

I fill like I've seen this somewhere before . ha-ha So how close is the closest motel or hotel by your new place . So I can make the trip to help out .


----------



## tortadise (Jan 15, 2016)

Then of course on Christmas Day had to venture back up to dallas and load the 4th Uhaul. I loaded all the torts up in a 20' covered trailer. What a beating of a drive.





14 hours later solid straight. They arrive to the temporary set up of modified pallet racks. Work great. The humidity is extremely high year around so no worries of being too dry or cold.










And of course everyone feels right st home. Even some next day egg layers.





And a news years eve hatched leopard tortoise. 1 of 68 awaiting to come out.



And oh yes I've veered off of course. Now let's talk about the garden. For the last 3 weeks I have not purchased a single green, fruit, weed, or pellet(besides the turtles and some fish for the carnivores to consume) for any tortoise thus far. It's fantastic. Just fantastic.
3 acres of organic plentiful weeds, greens, fruits, and veggie for the humans and the tortoises.





I counted them. 68 mature 9-10' tall variated opuntia spineless cactus. Oh yes it's heaven. I eat it, the tortoises eat it, we all eat it, just so good.



And of course over 35 papaya and 50 guava and 34 mango trees for the tropical guys and big bird( the macaw)
Take a look at that papaya tree. That guy right there is only 1 year and 2 months old. Over 14' and yields 60 pounds of fruit every month. The soil is the most fertile I've ever encountered even more so than Central America it's fantastic.


----------



## leigti (Jan 15, 2016)

bouaboua said:


> I'm going to mark, watch this thread and follows.
> 
> Congrats and waiting to be WOWs and WOOs of your every update.


Me too, as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## leigti (Jan 15, 2016)

Figured it out! That is an absolutely beautiful place.


----------



## Elohi (Jan 15, 2016)

What an amazing place! Nice job man!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 15, 2016)

Wonderful.....It is only 40 some miles from McAllen TX. that is less then an hour drive.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok now back to finishing my moms tiny house.

After all the clearing I found a nice spot. Then needed to dig s hole for the septic tank. I decided to do it myself because all the trades were too expensive. I am after all a general contracter and do everything myself anyways. So of course with the backhoe I rented I dig away. Look at that soil. Mannnnnnn it's nice.


Found a good deal on some block bought s mixer and boom septic tank in(well took about 3 days really, concrete bottom then block walls, then had to make the top and trench the outflow gray water lines)


And of course the lid. Just a typical rebar mat every 12" on center and 4" thick, let dry for a few days then drop it on top of the tank.



Ok enough about the turd tank lol.
I had my builder friend build my moms tiny house to be delivered a few weeks before I made all the preparations for its delivery. I wired it up, plumbed it, then spray foamed it before it was delivered down south.
It's a wee one. But me being s builder I can manipulate tiny spaces into the most functional thing.mthe property is beautiful and perfect weather year around so who needs a huge house when you have the outdoors right?

This is the house. 558 square foot 1 bath, 1 bed, full bath, walk in closet, and full kitchen.



Closet is accessible though bathroom.


Spray foam the walls and underneath for a vapor barrier and total R value of R-19. It's like an icebox and heat box when cooled or heated with very very little effort or power.(yes that's a stain glass window at the head of the tub. My mom requested it. It's kinda cool but took some extra custom waterproofing steps)



And the delivery down south since it's ready to go.
Took about 5 hours to maneuver it around the ebony trees. Nifty little machine they had.



And all nestled in and leveled up.


Now it's time to get it finished.
Sheetrock


Then texture it and trim it and paint it,


And my mom has always wanted a little cabin in the woods. So I added s nice little wood V groove ceiling and just sheet rocked the walls. You will see it finished later.



Then cabinets and light fixtures after the paint and stain is done.



Followed by tile of course too. Slate tub and counter tops. Looks awesome and organic.



The wood ceiling looks good too. All eco friendly low watt LED lights were used.


Then the bamboo flooring install commences. Tiger stripe is the name of this bamboo. Pretty stuff. Gabriel is a great helper.




I routered and hand made open shelves instead of upper cabinets in the kitchen. With such a small house upper cabinets would of crowd the entire kitchen. Add a little corbel and rustic iron brackets to support them and they look awesome.



The bathroom sink is awesome. I got it from an import trade store. Hand blown glass with a leaf imprint bowl top mount sink. Very organic.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 15, 2016)

Then of course you might ask. Well that's a tiny house, what are you gonna do if its raining or dreary outside. Ummmmm hmmmmm add a huge porch.




And of course roof it the same and screen it in. Metal screen doors on both ends. On end the door leads to a 1/2 acre fenced area I fenced in for the dogs. There's lots and I mean lots of predators on the property. The roof on the porch will also get the v groove wood ceiling to match the inside. 1875(circa) wood burning fire place for those 3 weeks of 45'degree winter nights(hahahahahahahhaha)


----------



## tortadise (Jan 15, 2016)

That's pretty much it. Not bad for 5 weeks of work. Upcoming is a 10,000'square foot welcome center and reptile exhibit construction, 18 kilowatt solar off grid system, and huge parking area for public tourism. We're currently under review and approval for federal mammal, reptile, avian, and state as well rehabilitation, facilitation, possession and release, and conservation USFW tagged facility funded and sponsored to educate, facilitate, release, and posses native and non native endangered mammals, birds and of course tortoises and reptiles. So yeah. Any questions?


----------



## tortadise (Jan 15, 2016)

bouaboua said:


> Wonderful.....It is only 40 some miles from McAllen TX. that is less then an hour drive.


Indeed. But you being in California you can fly southwest to Harlingen and in 15 from getting off the plane be at the facility.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 15, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> I fill like I've seen this somewhere before . ha-ha So how close is the closest motel or hotel by your new place . So I can make the trip to help out .


Very close. But there's room in the house. Not the tiny house, the property has a 1400 square foot house the screw are keepers live in. But it's all good they're awesome. Homemade everything. Tamales out of this world. I did forget to mention, there's chickens and turkeys for eggs, and meat too. I need to take more photos. But the next few months will be very busy as usual. Eventually I'll get some photos of everything for everyone.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 15, 2016)

tortadise said:


> Indeed. But you being in California you can fly southwest to Harlingen and in 15 from getting off the plane be at the facility.


Looks like my wife and I need to schedule a visit soon.................


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 15, 2016)

tortadise said:


> Then of course you might ask. Well that's a tiny house, what are you gonna do if its raining or dreary outside. Ummmmm hmmmmm add a huge porch.
> View attachment 162478
> 
> View attachment 162479
> ...


Amazing, Amazing, Amazing! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 15, 2016)

tortadise said:


> That's pretty much it. Not bad for 5 weeks of work. Upcoming is a 10,000'square foot welcome center and reptile exhibit construction, 18 kilowatt solar off grid system, and huge parking area for public tourism. We're currently under review and approval for federal mammal, reptile, avian, and state as well rehabilitation, facilitation, possession and release, and conservation USFW tagged facility funded and sponsored to educate, facilitate, release, and posses native and non native endangered mammals, birds and of course tortoises and reptiles. So yeah. Any questions?


When the next phase (welcome center and all other building) will start? and estimated competition date??


----------



## tortadise (Jan 15, 2016)

bouaboua said:


> When the next phase (welcome center and all other building) will start? and estimated competition date??



I've just barely scratched clearing the area. That portion of property luckily does not have many ebony trees where the suitable location is for the structure. I absolutely love those trees and will not cut them down. I'm in the design stage right now, but have to break ground this spring at the latest. The federal regulations for solar installment change in December 2016 so this ihas to be installed this summer. Which requires a structure to house the 18 panels. The wind turbines(4) can go up without a structure, but multiple mobilizations for the solar contractor can get costly. So need to have everything constructed by early summer. Obviously it won't be finished and ready for about a year or more. I found this entire operation soley myself. But that should soon change, which was a huge part of purchasing this property. Growth and expansion. The Dallas location was limited and maxed for any sort of future expanding. The next 5 years we will go global too. Starting with Mexico and wood turtles. Working on a massive land purchase there to move some biologists to study and preserve the rubida and Mexicana box turtles. For turtle nerd friends alike here your always welcome anytime whether it's open or not.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 15, 2016)

bouaboua said:


> Looks like my wife and I need to schedule a visit soon.................


Your welcome anytime. I still live and work in Dallas but fly and or drive every weekend down there. Let me know when you'd like to visit and I'll gladly ablige.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 15, 2016)

And to tease everybody. When open species on display will include homopus, pssamobates, and natalensis. Africa trip starts next fall for a huge addition in a new conservation of species rarely and or never worked with in North America. So that's exciting. Tiny tortoises. Also some very cool aquatic species from Central America and Southeast Asia.


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2016)

tortadise said:


> And to tease everybody. When open species on display will include homopus, pssamobates, and natalensis. Africa trip starts next fall for a huge addition in a new conservation of species rarely and or never worked with in North America. So that's exciting. Tiny tortoises. Also some very cool aquatic species from Central America and Southeast Asia.



Hey. Can you pick me up some Chersina while you are down in the RSA? 10 or 20 would be good.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 15, 2016)

I love this specie also........


----------



## pepsiandjac (Jan 15, 2016)

That little tiny cabin is bigger than my house lol,Awesome job.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 16, 2016)

Tom said:


> Hey. Can you pick me up some Chersina while you are down in the RSA? 10 or 20 would be good.


They're not very interesting to me . Sold mine few months back. I sure can if you'd like. But wasn't planning on bringing any back.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 16, 2016)

All I can say is WOW! Nice sanctuary for turtles and tortoises . And people too.


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 16, 2016)

Just amazing!! I was thinking about you and the move the other day!! I remember you worried about how you were going to get all the torts to the new property. 
I can't wait to see the different phases you work on! 
Congrats!!


----------



## Careym13 (Jan 16, 2016)

Congrats on your new land, how awesome! I see you have a blue and gold macaw? What other parrots live on your land?


----------



## samsmom (Jan 16, 2016)

oh my goodness! absolutely gorgeous place you are creating!


----------



## allegraf (Jan 16, 2016)

Great space! You have done wonders with the raw space. I am very jealous of that giant cactus! Keep up the pictures.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 16, 2016)

Its amazing. Well jealous. Dreams do come true.


----------



## TurtleBug (Jan 16, 2016)

tortadise said:


> This material is pretty cool for the roof. It's a new UVB passable limited half life material developed by a small company in north Texas. It's completely recycled and completely "indestructible" plastic if you literally bend it smash it, step on it it will completely reform to its original state. UV passes through it and does deteriorate it.



Awesome place!
What's the name of the plastic?


----------



## Blakem (Jan 16, 2016)

Impressive! I'm looking forward to seeing all if the updates! Congrats on this gem you own!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 16, 2016)

and here I thought a woman was involved


----------



## TerrapinStation (Jan 16, 2016)

Absolutely amazing. The pictures make it look so easy! I am sure it has taken hours and hours and hours (plus dollars and dollars and dollars) to get and keep this going. Congratulations and it will be very interesting to follow and watch this awesome place come together.

What types of predators do you have on the land?


----------



## tortadise (Jan 17, 2016)

TerrapinStation said:


> Absolutely amazing. The pictures make it look so easy! I am sure it has taken hours and hours and hours (plus dollars and dollars and dollars) to get and keep this going. Congratulations and it will be very interesting to follow and watch this awesome place come together.
> 
> What types of predators do you have on the land?


Yes lots and lots of work. I've had a crew of 4 workers with the care keepers helping, my brother, a coworker came down and helped for a week, and my sister in law. My mom has helped too since Christmas. About 60,000 bucks in now and work hours from 6am to 9-10pm. It's to a point now though where the workers aren't coming anymore. Have to watch the spending. So it's all normal routine work from here on out. Bigger projects I'll hire help to expedite things though. 

Lots of cara cara, owls, numerous hawk species, indigo snakes, coral snakes, rattle snakes(not many), ocelots, Bobcats, raccoons, coyotes. The Owls seem to be the most predatory ones. They're very very territorial. The cara Cara's are cool but they seem to scavenge more than hunt. Small bird of prey I'd doubt would try and take a tortoise. The only torts aloud out so far are the huge ones. I'm gonna get a better feel for things on the property before putting others out. Will probably net the enclosures heavily.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 17, 2016)

dmmj said:


> and here I thought a woman was involved


Lol. Nah I'd never them take time away from the tortoises. A few have tried but failed.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 17, 2016)

TurtleBug said:


> Awesome place!
> What's the name of the plastic?


Yah know I'll have to find out. I need to order more anyways. It's really cool. Just a local metal and roof supplier.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 17, 2016)

Careym13 said:


> Congrats on your new land, how awesome! I see you have a blue and gold macaw? What other parrots live on your land?


Yep sure do have a blue and gold. I'm not sure of the parrots species down here. They're currently migrating and very funny. Loud little guys. They fly in flocks of 10-30. In between the size of an eclectus and military macaw. One of the federal parks has had siting of macaws. It's very very rare though. Forget which species it is too. A small one I think. My jaw dropped when I read through the bird siting log of Species in the park. It's literally 1000s of birds. Very cool. That federal park is about 5 miles southwest of the property. Then the state parks are immediately south, an irrigation canal that's fed from the Colorado river divide that pro property and ours. Nice surroundings


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 17, 2016)

tortadise said:


> Yep sure do have a blue and gold. I'm not sure of the parrots species down here. They're currently migrating and very funny. Loud little guys. They fly in flocks of 10-30. In between the size of an eclectus and military macaw. One of the federal parks has had siting of macaws. It's very very rare though. Forget which species it is too. A small one I think. My jaw dropped when I read through the bird siting log of Species in the park. It's literally 1000s of birds. Very cool. That federal park is about 5 miles southwest of the property. Then the state parks are immediately south, an irrigation canal that's fed from the Colorado river divide that pro property and ours. Nice surroundings


How nice.!! More places for us to see when we coming down.....


----------



## Careym13 (Jan 18, 2016)

tortadise said:


> Yep sure do have a blue and gold. I'm not sure of the parrots species down here. They're currently migrating and very funny. Loud little guys. They fly in flocks of 10-30. In between the size of an eclectus and military macaw. One of the federal parks has had siting of macaws. It's very very rare though. Forget which species it is too. A small one I think. My jaw dropped when I read through the bird siting log of Species in the park. It's literally 1000s of birds. Very cool. That federal park is about 5 miles southwest of the property. Then the state parks are immediately south, an irrigation canal that's fed from the Colorado river divide that pro property and ours. Nice surroundings


Very cool! Let me know if you ever figure out what kind of parrots are there...I'd be interested to know.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 18, 2016)

dmmj said:


> and here I thought a woman was involved


I think Kelly has already said many times his mother is well involved. Sometimes the good woman in a man's life is not a romantic partner but a sister, mom,good friend that is of the opposite sex, or other family member.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 18, 2016)

Will said:


> I think Kelly has already said many times his mother is well involved. Sometimes the good woman in a man's life is not a romantic partner but a sister, mom,good friend that is of the opposite sex, or other family member.


I never stated romantic interest


----------



## tortadise (Jan 18, 2016)

bouaboua said:


> How nice.!! More places for us to see when we coming down.....


Yes indeed. It's a huge federal wildlife park. Very awesome amount of species. There neighbors now too.
http://www.fws.gov/refuge/santa_ana/


----------



## tortadise (Jan 18, 2016)

Careym13 said:


> Very cool! Let me know if you ever figure out what kind of parrots are there...I'd be interested to know.


Looked up the log of species at Santa Ana. Seems the parrots logged although rare are,
Red lored parrots,
Yellow head parrot
Red crowned parrot

I know it wasn't a yellow head those are pretty big. I think they were red crowned parrots. I got a good close look at a few last weekend. They're pretty small but not super small. Smaller than eclectus and bigger than an Indian ring neck. 

Here's the list. Of sites birds in the area.
http://www.fws.gov/uploadedFiles/BirdList-2011_508.pdf


----------



## juli11 (Jan 18, 2016)

Ah the pictures! Post pictures of SA and of the animals!


----------



## Careym13 (Jan 18, 2016)

tortadise said:


> Looked up the log of species at Santa Ana. Seems the parrots logged although rare are,
> Red lored parrots,
> Yellow head parrot
> Red crowned parrot
> ...


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 18, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I never stated romantic interest


So, you just didn't consider his Mom?? I've met her via social media, seems to be wonderful person.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 18, 2016)

juli11 said:


> Ah the pictures! Post pictures of SA and of the animals!


Most certainly will. Hopefully. I'm pretty bad about posting stuff as of late. The Botswana shipment is fantastic. Don't think I've posted anything about that.


----------



## MichaelaW (Jan 18, 2016)

Will said:


> So, you just didn't consider his Mom?? I've met her via social media, seems to be wonderful person.


She is indeed a wonderful person. I've met her in person. The nicest lady I've ever met, and that's no joke.


----------



## MichaelaW (Jan 18, 2016)

Will said:


> I think Kelly has already said many times his mother is well involved. Sometimes the good woman in a man's life is not a romantic partner but a sister, mom,good friend that is of the opposite sex, or other family member.


 Well said.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 12, 2016)

It has been couple months went by from I first saw this thread. 

Is there any update that you can share with us? Sooooooooooo looking forward to see some new set-up, new Torts, How is your Mom doing , etc,etc.....

Or just nosy ....


----------



## tortadise (Mar 14, 2016)

bouaboua said:


> It has been couple months went by from I first saw this thread.
> 
> Is there any update that you can share with us? Sooooooooooo looking forward to see some new set-up, new Torts, How is your Mom doing , etc,etc.....
> 
> Or just nosy ....


Meh a little. Been very financially and time strapped recently. The big move caught up to me I guess. But everyone is nice and stable and acclimated well. The big guys have been outside for a month and a half now. They love it.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 14, 2016)

I did add some more aquatic tubs in the greenhouse portion. 



Also have been preparing for the new greenhouse(Amazon building) got a 12' tall ficus tree at a nursery that ordered it for me.





Also had a good local friend and new contact whom is an arborist come visit us. He is going to do all the landscaping and help us out for no charge. He identified a few species native to the area that are critically endangered and very rare trees and butterfly bushes. So the portion of the park where those were found will be "native Texas wild trail" and of course our resident Texas tortoise Marvin is still loving the garden. He has been awake for 3-4 weeks now and working on a burrow.



Spring occurs a lot sooner down there then other regions of the US. We only have Bradford pear trees blooming in Dallas. Everything is green and completely bloomed down south. All the trees are newly leaved.

These are primarily what Marvin consumes along with lots of cactus. The sheriff has contacted me again and has a few more to bring down. Pretty neat program we started right off the bat. Native refuge for native tortoises in a great protected area.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 14, 2016)

Can't forget about "ET" loving the weather. He cracks me up.

Keeled box turtle


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 14, 2016)

tortadise said:


> Can't forget about "ET" loving the weather. He cracks me up.
> 
> Keeled box turtle
> View attachment 167614


That's so funny. I want one, but best not. 
An apt name too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2016)

Are you all moved now?


----------



## MichaelaW (Mar 14, 2016)

What species of ficus?


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 14, 2016)

LOVE!!!!!!!!!!! Keep up the good work. Can't wait to visit one day. At this rate, it'll be bigger than Disneyland in no time!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 15, 2016)

tortadise said:


> Can't forget about "ET" loving the weather. He cracks me up.
> 
> Keeled box turtle
> View attachment 167614



Now that is so cute. ET is still here just hiding as a tort!


----------



## tortadise (Mar 15, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Are you all moved now?


Yep all moved. I had to get an apartment in Dallas to keep working, I have 6 tanks and 3 aquariums in my room. You know for random purchases at reptile shows or relinquishments still from Dallas. The wave of spring turn overs has begun.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 15, 2016)

MichaelaW said:


> What species of ficus?


Not sure. Our newest friend Alvin is an arborist. I'll have him properly ID it.

So far he has Identified some very rare local species of trees on the park portion. This is most exciting as most of them are in the area in which I will create pathways and have labeling in the plants and grasses. 

Tenoza-pithecellobium pallens


Colima-zanthoxylum fagara


Tepehuaje-Leucaena Pulverulenta


Anaqua-ehretia anacua this tree is very very very cool. The tortoises love the blooms and flowers. It's a food for a tortoise beetle. It's a cool *** tree.


Blue wood or Brasil tree-condalia lookeri



Cordaen or wild olive tree-cordia boissieri


Huisache-leguminosae fabaceae


And black Willows-Salix nigra


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 15, 2016)

I geek out over your thread so much! Please keep the flora and fauna coming!


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 15, 2016)

You need a body guard? I'd die for you.....

And all you'd need to do is let me live there!


----------



## tortadise (Mar 15, 2016)

Anthony P said:


> You need a body guard? I'd die for you.....
> 
> And all you'd need to do is let me live there!


Haha. I sure don't. But I would enjoy the company for sure. Your welcome anytime. Say a nice turtle from the rasaca(pond) keep in mind that 5 acres of the property are part of a 20+ acre pond or small lake. So lots of turtles. Funny too catching tilapia and fish in it for the big Mata Mata and reeves. Caught some plecos. They were devoured without the intent of being food. Anyways maybe you can ID this turtle properly. A very nice specimen.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 15, 2016)

And here's the plecos caught that ended up
Being food unfortunately. Appeared to be 2-3 different species. Lovely fish. Wish they weren't eaten. Algae eaters are great in the turtle tanks.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 15, 2016)

Here is where the greenhouse (Amazon and Central American exhibit) will be going. The first of what seems to be 8 exhibit structures.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 15, 2016)

And can't forget some great photogenic turtles. Some serious baskers is an underestimate for these guys. I may seperate them. The other 4 seem to hide more. They're growing extremely rapid. The 350 is needing to be more like a 1000. Or outside in a pond ha.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 15, 2016)

Keep it coming Kelly ! I like reading about your start up projects .


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 16, 2016)

Man I love this thread...

Tough to tell for sure, but that turtle is definitely a Trachemys. A beautiful one, at that. Looks like it might be what is referred to as a Rio Grande Red Eared Slider. Not a different species, but certainly a locale specific variation in the species. That's the only place I can recall seeing those parallel yellow lines on the vertebral scutes, like that. A beautiful turtle. A photo of the head would have helped, but I'm about 70% sure that's what it is.


----------



## cdmay (Mar 16, 2016)

Anthony P said:


> Man I love this thread...
> 
> Tough to tell for sure, but that turtle is definitely a Trachemys. A beautiful one, at that. Looks like it might be what is referred to as a Rio Grande Red Eared Slider. Not a different species, but certainly a locale specific variation in the species. That's the only place I can recall seeing those parallel yellow lines on the vertebral scutes, like that. A beautiful turtle. A photo of the head would have helped, but I'm about 70% sure that's what it is.


Agree with Anthony. Looks like the red-eared sliders I've encountered down in southern Texas where they are really well marked. Some are downright gorgeous Trachemys!


----------



## tortadise (Mar 16, 2016)

Anthony P said:


> Man I love this thread...
> 
> Tough to tell for sure, but that turtle is definitely a Trachemys. A beautiful one, at that. Looks like it might be what is referred to as a Rio Grande Red Eared Slider. Not a different species, but certainly a locale specific variation in the species. That's the only place I can recall seeing those parallel yellow lines on the vertebral scutes, like that. A beautiful turtle. A photo of the head would have helped, but I'm about 70% sure that's what it is.


This is about the best I can do on the head shot. Unfortunately no plastron shot. A very nicely marked specimen for sure. Even if it is trachemys.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 16, 2016)

This is typically how my mega construction threads start. From the dirt being moved. 

Lovely neighbor helped me out with his skid steer and backhoe. Clearing the grub and stumps where the greenhouse will go. 






Here will
Be the parking lot for buses and some cars.


And yes that is the greenhouse frame on the trailer.


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 16, 2016)

I am seriously amazed and jealous of this thread lol i hope someday i have that much


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2016)

Do you have a drawn plan?


----------



## tortadise (Mar 16, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Do you have a drawn plan?


Yes indeed I do. I'll scan it in and upload it tomorrow at work. The structure will only house wood turtles, some Mata matas and spotted river turtles and the red/yellow foots. Maybe some poison dart frogs. Have to see what the temperature keeps first for them. But I've also put a deposit on some birds native to South America for this exhibit. Starting sith aracari. I use to keep keeled billed toucans when I was in high school and highly regret ever selling the 2 pairs I had. They're incredible birds.

Aracari are like a small toucan. Very bright and brilliantly stubborn and unique as much, just a tiny bit smaller.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 16, 2016)

This is an Aracari. One of many species(that will allow its size constraints of course) that will be free flight, free breed, and propogate the seeds and fruit within the Amazon greenhouse. This structure among the others that will be built in the future will be planted with 100% only native South American nurturing and thriving edible species of plant. Our new great friend Alvin the arborist that I mentioned is CITES permitted to obtain specimens of flora that are listed. Just so happened his farm, passion and clippings are all derived from central/South America. I want to prove and show a new form of conservation to the world. Teach it to children and people that mini ecosystems can thrive and learn from it. I'm a man of loving everything of this planet. But most zoos and institutions just use pretty plants and "eye candy" for enclosure appeals. I will not do that. Everything will be formidable to location, region and properly balanced for a true ex-situ ecosystem. Can't wait to see the results and research of this theory and mission I have.

Here a Aracari (for those not knowing) I plan to introduce once the house is completed(hopefully this summer) they forage on seeds and nuts and occasional insects.


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 16, 2016)

tortadise said:


> This is about the best I can do on the head shot. Unfortunately no plastron shot. A very nicely marked specimen for sure. Even if it is trachemys.
> View attachment 167814


That's what I've always seen referred to as an ornate red eared slider - a variation of the red ear where the central part of the carapace has those parallel markings.


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 18, 2016)

Markw84 said:


> That's what I've always seen referred to as an ornate red eared slider - a variation of the red ear where the central part of the carapace has those parallel markings.


The Ornate is a different species, Trachemys ornata.


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 19, 2016)

Anthony P said:


> The Ornate is a different species, Trachemys ornata.


Yes it is a different species of Trachemys. But don't you agree it is an ornate slider? Trachemys ornate vs Trachemys elegans.


----------



## tglazie (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh hey, look, another conversation that veered into the topic of water turtles in my backyard. Anyway, my two cents, that turtle is definitely a Rio Grande Red Ear, as Anthony put it. I've seen countless examples of egg laying females in their prime (like the one pictured) wandering about, seeking egg laying sites. I do believe that Anthony and Mark's "disagreement," if I may use such a term to describe it, originates from a misunderstanding of terms. In Phillipe de Vosjoli's book on keeping sliders, he repeatedly refers to Texas locality specific T.s.elegans as "ornate sliders." I've since seen this designation in numerous texts. This is a source of confusion, given the fact that Trachemys ornata, the Ornate Slider, is a mesoamerican form from Sinaloa, with a very different plastral pattern more similar to the various Psuedemys of south Texas, and a carapcial pattern with large, terra cotta loops that are quite unique among the enormously varied Trachemys genus. Having spent a good amount of time in Mexico, from Juarez to Pueblo, I can tell you that the mesoamerican form is quite different. I'm unaware of any integrades between the Texas form of T.s.elegans and T. ornata, though I have seen integrades between the Texas T.s.elegans and the neighboring Louisiana/Mississippi form, but just because I haven't seen it doesn't mean it doesn't or can't exist. 

But yeah, that one in the picture is definitely a south Texas T.s.elegans, aka a Rio Grande Red Ear, aka an ornate red eared slider. 

T.G.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 25, 2016)

tglazie said:


> Oh hey, look, another conversation that veered into the topic of water turtles in my backyard. Anyway, my two cents, that turtle is definitely a Rio Grande Red Ear, as Anthony put it. I've seen countless examples of egg laying females in their prime (like the one pictured) wandering about, seeking egg laying sites. I do believe that Anthony and Mark's "disagreement," if I may use such a term to describe it, originates from a misunderstanding of terms. In Phillipe de Vosjoli's book on keeping sliders, he repeatedly refers to Texas locality specific T.s.elegans as "ornate sliders." I've since seen this designation in numerous texts. This is a source of confusion, given the fact that Trachemys ornata, the Ornate Slider, is a mesoamerican form from Sinaloa, with a very different plastral pattern more similar to the various Psuedemys of south Texas, and a carapcial pattern with large, terra cotta loops that are quite unique among the enormously varied Trachemys genus. Having spent a good amount of time in Mexico, from Juarez to Pueblo, I can tell you that the mesoamerican form is quite different. I'm unaware of any integrades between the Texas form of T.s.elegans and T. ornata, though I have seen integrades between the Texas T.s.elegans and the neighboring Louisiana/Mississippi form, but just because I haven't seen it doesn't mean it doesn't or can't exist.
> 
> But yeah, that one in the picture is definitely a south Texas T.s.elegans, aka a Rio Grande Red Ear, aka an ornate red eared slider.
> 
> T.G.


Awesome. Any sort of unique soft shells in your dealing down there by chance? I found a cadaver of what looked like a nile almost. It was unlike any soft shell I had seen in Texas wild. I don't have a photo. But it had a black carapace, and very little spots but they were blue. Specimen was about 7" SCL which led me to believe it was a juvenile or young specimen. For sure I am quite surprised every time I am down there at the wildlife. It's sad how much agriculture has destroyed natural areas. But I like how I'm going to try and change that at this place.


----------



## tglazie (Mar 25, 2016)

Softshells in South Texas are incredibly varied, in my experience, and there needs to be more study regarding this. I've encountered two (maybe three) forms here, and I was never certain as to whether or not the variation was specific or a simple color variation within a single form. The dominant form is the Guadalupe Softshell, which has that beige ground color with various stripes and spots of gold. I've seen some very large examples of this type that had to have been at least twenty inches in length, big tan monsters rising from the deep only to disappear completely into the murk. The other two forms I see much less frequently, but when I do, they tend to be somewhat smaller (though again, I have seen gigantic versions of these as well, hence my confusion over the nature of the variation). One form is much like you describe, dark mahogany, essentially black carapace, small spots of an iridescent teal/blue. Most of the animals I've fished out of various canals are juveniles, something in the area of four to eight inches, but on a few occasions, I've relocated some large females that pressed the fourteen inch mark. The pattern tends to fade to a more or less uniform blackish brown in the older specimens, but two males that I've encountered, both measuring around ten inches in length, maintained the unusual pattern coloration. There is a third form that I've only encountered a handful of times, and that is a flesh colored form with black spots. The larger adults tend to maintain this peach color, and I've seen one large female, around sixteen inches in length, that was pure flesh colored, no spots. Their eyes are also different than the other forms, keeping this dark army green color, as opposed to the gold or light olive. 

Now, I've never kept any of these in captivity for any extended period. I've certainly never reproduced them, so I have no idea if these variations are simply the result of divergent traits within a single species or if we're seeing something akin to the Psuedemys/Chrysemys/Trachemys effect here, where multiple species of softshell are occupying the same environment. Unfortunately, like you said, environmental degradation via agriculture and boundless human development is making this all the more difficult to know. This could very well be a case where unique species previously undescribed are being lost before they even have a chance to be described. 

T.G.


----------

